# Ragnarok Online: "Cannot init d3d or grf has problem"



## MonitorMonkey (Nov 26, 2008)

I've followed every step correctly when downloading Ragnarok Online, including downloading the Valkyrie Server, patching it with RO, and then it begins to run normally. However, as it's about to start, it closes and a dialogue box pops up stating:

"Cannot init d3d or grf has problem"

Here's some basic information:

Video Card:
Device: ALL-IN-WONDER 9600 SERIES
Manufacturer: ATI Technologies Inc.
Chip type: ATI Radeon Graphics Processor AGP (0x4150)
DAC Type: Internal DAC (400MHz)
Approx. Total Memory: 128.0 MB

Current Display Mode: 1024x768 (32 bit) (60 Hz)
Monitor: Default Monitor

Also, the Direct3D tests 7, 8, and 9 all failed test 8 (Creating 3D Device), test 7 being a generic failure.


Any help would be appreciated.


----------

